# Old man..



## TTdigaz (Apr 11, 2020)

An elderly man had owned his large farm in Louisiana for many years.

Right at the back of the farm there was a large pond that was ideal for swimming. The old farmer had fixed it up real nice with picnic tables, horseshoe courts and some apple and peach trees.

One evening the farmer decides to go down to the pond, to look it over, as he hadn't been down there for a while.

Before setting off, he grabs a five-gallon bucket as he decides he'll bring back some fruit.

As he nears the pond, he can hear voices shouting and laughing with glee. Clearly someone is having a good time.

As the farmer gets closer, he can see a bunch of young women who are clearly skinny-dipping in his pond.

He makes the women aware of his presence and immediately they all swim over to the far end.

One of the women then shouts, "We're not coming out until you leave mister!"

The farmer replies, "Ladies, I didn't come down here to watch you swim naked or make you get out of the pond. You carry on."

The wily old timer then holds up his bucket and says, "I just came down here to feed the alligators!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

:lol:


----------

